# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Καποιος βοηθεια για επικοινωνια με κομβο

## chrislygd

Καλησπερα

Wizard (#8245)

οποιος εχει καποιο τροπο επικοινωνιας με τον κομβο αυτο να μου στειλει ενα μυνημα για να στειλω e-mail

εχω στειλει ηδη μυνημα μεσω nodes με mac add. για καταχωρηση και συνδεση

Ευχαριστω  ::

----------


## mikemtb

γιωργο, στειλτου στο fb... ισως εχεις περισσοτερη τυχη...
https://www.facebook.com/#!/alexios.peppas

----------


## halek

είναι εκτός αθηνών... πιθανό από δευτέρα...

----------


## chrislygd

μου εστειλε μυνημα  ::

----------

